# SilloSock Crane Decoys



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SilloSock crane decoys are an interesting concept; an easy to carry flat silhouette deke that has a cloth over plastic bag body that fills with air and then moves with the slightest breath of wind. My friends have used them in Eastern Wyoming since they were first introduced. There are a ton of cranes out there and the limit is 3 a day for a 60-some day long season. They do very well with the SilloSock Crane, and also the SilloSock Snow Goose, decoys.

I got a dozen SilloSock Crane dekes, 8 feeders and 4 sentries, of my own last year but had no luck with them. The western Wyoming Sandhills seemed to shy away from them. I blamed our lack of success on the decoy's *black* neck and head. From a distance the decoys looked like a crane with a Canada Goose head and neck. We ended up getting our cranes with my trusty old CarryLites.

This year I hunted the first two days of the season and the cranes just wouldn't fly. The birds were content hanging in the middle of hayfields living high off the hog on grasshoppers. The grain fields were maturing late and had not been cut yet. We had our Carrylites out where the cranes could see them but they wouldn't budge. The rancher cut an oat field where I hunt late Friday. Saturday I didn't hunt but found time to paint my Sillosock head and necks a grayish-brown. I even put some black eye balls on them!

Tonight I drove out to the oat field and found about 75 cranes having an oat-feast. I scared the flock off while parking the truck and then I set the newly painted grey-necked decoys out in the same place the cranes were feeding. I put them in more or less of a line with the sentries on the end and middle just like the real deal. I put the old CarryLites about 20 yards in front of me and the SilloSocks another 20 yards from them. I sat up against a fence post and waited.









20 minutes later the cranes got up and made a bee-line for the oat field and the SilloSocks. I took a crane less than 40 yards away. It fell dead right on top of the decoys.


















SilloSock decoys:









Versa Max:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like those dekes work pretty good..

Nice shootin goob! that's a great bird.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good hunt'in Goobie!!

Nice pictures....

Hey...without talking about califlower, sourkraut and all the other icky stuff, how ya going to cook it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Good hunt'in Goobie!!
> 
> Nice pictures....
> 
> Hey...without talking about califlower, sourkraut and all the other icky stuff, how ya going to cook it?


In these parts they throw away the giblets, legs and thighs, jerk the breast off leaving a third of the meat on the bones; wrap it in a pound of bacon and then burn it on a BBQ grill.

More later, I'm cookin' crane liver.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats on the succesfull hunt Goob! I cooked one of the breasts from my crane last night. It was delicous. I gave it a heavy rub and seared it on both sides. I then took a very large Pasilla pepper and cut it in half. I put the breast in one half of the pepper and put the other half of the pepper on top of the breast (the pepper was big enough to nearly cover the entire breast). Then wrapped it in tin foil and back on the grill to finish cooking. As it cooked I added our Jalepeno stuffed bacon wrapped dove breasts to the grill as well. They were all delicous but that crane was the bomb!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> Congrats on the succesfull hunt Goob! I cooked one of the breasts from my crane last night. It was delicous. I gave it a heavy rub and seared it on both sides. I then took a very large Pasilla pepper and cut it in half. I put the breast in one half of the pepper and put the other half of the pepper on top of the breast (the pepper was big enough to nearly cover the entire breast). Then wrapped it in tin foil and back on the grill to finish cooking. As it cooked I added our Jalepeno stuffed bacon wrapped dove breasts to the grill as well. They were all delicous but that crane was the bomb!!!!!


thanks man

Your cooking sounds great. Crane has a great flavor but can be very dry. You ought to post something in Recipes.

I frequently give a crane to a charity wild game feed back home in Illinois where they don't have a crane hunt. My family has another tag anyway.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Work!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job!!!


----------

